# Not really advanced but fun



## apple320 (May 2, 2009)

It all started when I was asked if I could make a real pen. Now bear in mind it was a family friend so I did not kick his a$$. His idea of a real pen was a Bic he pulled out of his pocket. The only problem with it was that it was a bit to thin. When I asked him where the cap was his response was there is a cap for these? My first idea was to drill a hole in a broom handle and stick the Bic into it but thought better about it. The only thing I was at a bit of a loss for was the nib unit for the refill to fit through. As I was walking around his shop I seen a grease nipple on his cement mixer. So when he was not looking I took it, pay back for the real pen comment. This way it has a bit of MAN factor on it. I was just going to drill a hole in and just screw the nipple with a spring to hold the Parker refill into the nipple but I thought I would like to be able to retract the refill as well. Keep in mind it will almost always be in the extended position but I still thought it would be sort if neat to be able to retract. The blind cap has about 7/8 of thread on it so it can be backed off to retract the refill and still have lots of threads in the body.


----------



## sanger351 (May 2, 2009)

I like it.  I can see making a desk pen out of it and using the grease gun end as a holder.


----------



## LEAP (May 2, 2009)

Neat, I would have never thought of using a grease fitting for a nib.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 2, 2009)

Very creative using the zerk fitting, I see you are thinking outside the box


----------



## leehljp (May 2, 2009)

Well done!  Great idea! I like your "retraction" scheme too!


----------



## mickr (May 3, 2009)

HA  thanks for the smile


----------



## Jgrden (May 4, 2009)

Absolutely friggin' great.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 4, 2009)

apple320 said:


> It all started when I was asked if I could make a real pen. Now bear in mind it was a family friend so I did not kick his a$$.QUOTE]
> 
> Chris,
> Awesome pen.  Definitely thinking out of the box.  Now beat him over the head with it.  Should have used brass, it weighs more.


----------

